# Dentures



## Cryozombie (Aug 6, 2003)

A couple of old guys were sparring in the dojo one day. 
Afterword, one of the men said that he was going to go to a Dr. Smith 
for a new set of dentures in the morning. 
His friend remarked that he, too, had gone to the same dentist a few years before. 
"Is that so?" the first old gentleman asked. 
"Did he do a good job?" 
The second gent replied, "Well, I was on the mats
yesterday when one of the young fellows got me with a shot, 
he kicked me right in the testicles." 
The first old guy was confused and asked, "
What does that have to do with your dentures?" 
The second man answered, 
"That was the first time in two years that my teeth didn't hurt."


----------



## Shodan (Aug 6, 2003)

Ha ha!!  My Dad is a dentist.......he will like this one- thanks!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 11, 2003)

That was cute


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 15, 2003)

That was cute...just as jfarnsworth had said earlier.


----------

